
Apple fixes MacBook Pro battery life by removing time estimate - smnrchrds
https://marco.org/2016/12/13/apple-removes-battery-time-remaining
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169060)

------
65827
It almost feels like Apple is parodying itself at this point with this Macbook
Pro trainwreck, is there really nobody in the room willing to stand up and
point this out to whoever is making these decisions?

~~~
toodlebunions
Parody is actually a good way to describe it. Except it's real which makes it
depressing as a user.

------
gefh
Excellent imagery choices.

------
cwisecarver
This is not a dupe, so far as I can tell.

------
disposablezero
coconutbattery. fixed

